# Lake Tahoe MLK weekend, snow?



## Denise L (Sep 27, 2007)

Is there typically a good amount of snow in mid-January in Lake Tahoe? I want to take the kids to the snow this season (assuming there is snow). Do you think the Martin Luther King weekend is a time when there will be enough snow to play in, make snow people, etc.? Does anyone remember if there was much snow that month in 2007?

If there isn't snow, what do people do there in the Winter with young (5 & 8) children?


----------



## daventrina (Sep 27, 2007)

There should be lots of snow.
Christmas a couple years ago we got 4 feet in two days while we were there.
But then the weather can always change...


----------



## california-bighorn (Sep 27, 2007)

That week is in the middle of the snow season and there should be plenty. MLK weekend has become one of biggest skiing weekends.


----------



## GrayFal (Sep 27, 2007)

I was there last week and there was snow up on the mountains one night - I think January will be VERY nice for winter sports.


----------



## kapish (Sep 27, 2007)

*Tahoe snow - Dec; Jan; Feb for sure!*

New Years weekend > Snow!! 
MLK weekend > Snow!!
Prez weekend > Snow!!
Easter weekend > most probably Snow!!


----------



## Denise L (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks for the replies!  Traffic-wise, getting to North Shore, would Presidents' Week (midweek) be better than MLK weekend?

The only problem with taking young kids to the snow is that I have to borrow or buy snow clothes in different sizes every year, which is why we haven't gone to the snow since 2005!


----------



## LisaH (Sep 27, 2007)

MLK weekend becomes very popular for African American skiing. There is usually organized activity at Lake Tahoe that weekend. President's weekend is even worse, but the mid-week usually is not bad at all. Most of the crowds leave after Monday.

Regarding snow clothing. That's too bad!!! I couldn't give away my kids old snow attires two months ago when we were moving so I donated all of them to Goodwill. You should check it out there.



Denise L said:


> Thanks for the replies!  Traffic-wise, getting to North Shore, would Presidents' Week (midweek) be better than MLK weekend?
> 
> The only problem with taking young kids to the snow is that I have to borrow or buy snow clothes in different sizes every year, which is why we haven't gone to the snow since 2005!


----------



## vacationtime1 (Oct 1, 2007)

I avoid both MLK weekend and Presidents' weekend at Tahoe like the plague.  The crowds are enormous -- on the roads, on the slopes, in lift lines, in restaurants, and in ski rental shops.  You mention mid-week during ski week in February as an option, and I think you should consider it very seriously (the last two years I took my son to Tahoe that exact mid-week block).

If you're going to put your kids on skis, I would suggest staying at the North Shore rather than the South Shore.  There are a bunch of smaller resorts with smaller parking lots, smaller crowds, etc. but more than enough terrain for beginners (also cheaper lift tickets).

I've had luck finding kids' ski clothes and gear on eBay.  At one point I had black ski bibs in seemingly every size as my kids grew.  But if this is a one-time thing, borrow or rent.


----------



## Denise L (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm hoping for the midweek stay at Hyatt High Sierra on the North Shore. There was also the MLK weekend available, but my DH says that he'd rather stay four nights if we are going to drive up there.

My kids probably won't get on skis, so just some snow play and maybe sledding or tubing.

I'll have to check out the Goodwill or email friends for snow gear!


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 1, 2007)

Hi Denise - you will want a 4WD with snow rated tires to drive to Tahoe that time of year, or you may end up having to put on chains, which is a pain in the you know what.


----------



## Denise L (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks for the tips. We got the four nights (yay  !), so now I can figure out snow clothes and tires, but after we get back from our Maui trip in five weeks!

Hopefully we will find plenty to do during that holiday week at the Hyatt resort!  It will be our first trip to North Shore since 1991!


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Oct 2, 2007)

Our local school used to have a "ski swap" every year for parents to sell outgrown clothes and equipment and pick up "new" used items. It was a great deal. If you live near any mountain areas you could check to see if any local schools have that going on.
Liz


----------

